# Bluescreen Dxgmms1.sys Windows 7 Ultimate 64



## zetN (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Jungs

Ich habe seid einigen Tagen ein kleines Problem was mir keine ruhe lässt..

Ich habe nix installiert oder verändert und auf einmal bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen ~ Bluescreens die ich mir nicht erklären kann

Ich habe heute 3 Stunden Titanfall spielen können ohne Probleme, dann bekomme ich einen Bluescreen mit dem Fehler "dxgmms1.sys"

Bis jetzt hatte ich 3 Fehler:

- Rechner geht aus und startet neu
- Bild eingefroren
- Bluescreen Dxgmms1.sys

Die Fehler tretet nur auf wenn ich am Spielen bin, im Windows betrieb habe ich noch keinen gehabt

Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mit Memtest86+ mal knapp 2 Stunden laufen lassen, hatte nur 1 Fehler gefunden "f77fffff", 1 Fehler wäre nicht schlimm meint ein guter Kollege. Nur wenn da mehr als 1000x stehen würden

Was kann ich noch machen?, vorher lief doch auch alles ohne irgendwelche Probleme

Bereits gemacht:

- Windows Updates
- Antivirus durchlaufen lassen
- Mainboard Treiber aktualisiert
- Grafikkarten Treiber erneuert
- Memtest86+ laufen lassen
- Festplatte, System mit chkdsk - sfc scannow defekte Fehler wurden wieder repariert und hergestellt

Informationen zum Equipment:

Rechner:

- Core i5 4670k Haswell
- MSI Z87 GD65 Gaming
- Inno3d Geforce Gtx 780ti ichill Herculez x3 Ultra
- Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600mhz CL9
- Corsair h100i + Corsair Sp120 Performance Lüfter
- Samsung 620GB 7200rpm
- Samsung 840 Evo 256GB SSD
- be quiet Straight Power E9 580W
- 2x be quiet Silent Wings 2
- Xigamet Utgard

Sonstiges:

- Benq XL2430T Monitor
- Steelseries 7G Tastatur
- Steelseries Qck Mausped
- Logitech G400 Maus
- Logitech G35 Headset

Mit freundlichen Gruß
zetN


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. Oktober 2014)

Welche hardware ist verbaut?

Mfg


----------



## zetN (2. Oktober 2014)

Steht oben nun bei, vergessen zu Posten ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Oktober 2014)

Das scheint ein RAM Problem zu sein.
Hast du den Speicher übertaktet?

Das Problem hatte ich selber mal. Die gleiche Fehlermeldung nach 1-2 Stunden zocken. 
Nach einer geringen Spannungsanpassung um die kleinste Stufe war das Problem verschwunden.

Das Problem trat bei mir nur in Spielen auf, 10 Stunden Memtest verliefen dagegen fehlerfrei.


----------



## SirPery (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ZetN,
sieh mal hier: "http://www.solvusoft.com/de/files/bsod-bluescreen-fehler/sys/windows/microsoft/windows-8-consumer-preview-iso-images/dxgmms1-sys/"

Habs beim googel gefunden. Vielleicht hilft es dir.
Mfg, SirPercy.


----------



## zetN (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Scorpio78, - SirPercy

Ich kann ja mal versuchen die Voltage von 1,5 auf 1,55/1,60 Voltage zu erhöhen, ich bin mir leider nicht sicher ob es wirklich der Arbeitsspeicher ist.

Danke für den Link SirPercy, die Seite habe ich auch gefunden und schon einiges Sachen davon gemacht. Danach habe ich es noch nicht getestet das werde ich morgen bzw Samstag mal Testen.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (3. Oktober 2014)

Vieleicht kann dir dieser Link weiter helfen.

Wie man Dxgmms1.sys-Blue Screen-Fehler behebt (BSOD)

Ups wurde schon verlinkt


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Oktober 2014)

Mehr als 1,55V würde ich nicht testen, dann eher anderen Speicher. Notfalls leihst du dir welchen von nem Kolegen.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Oktober 2014)

zetN schrieb:


> Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mit Memtest86+ mal knapp 2 Stunden laufen lassen, hatte nur 1 Fehler gefunden "f77fffff", 1 Fehler wäre nicht schlimm meint ein guter Kollege. Nur wenn da mehr als 1000x stehen würden



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Ein Fehler reicht aus, um defekten RAM zu haben.
Um das zu verifizieren, baue immer nur ein RAM Riegel ein und überprüfe ihn mit Memtest86+ (solange kein Fehler auftritt, mind. 6 Std. laufen lassen).

Berichte, ob bei der Prüfung nur ein RAM Fehler gebracht hat und der andere nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Oktober 2014)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Ein Fehler reicht aus, um defekten RAM zu haben.
> Um das zu verifizieren, baue immer nur ein RAM Riegel ein und überprüfe ihn mit Memtest86+ (solange kein Fehler auftritt, mind. 6 Std. laufen lassen).
> 
> Berichte, ob bei der Prüfung nur ein RAM Fehler gebracht hat und der andere nicht.



Simpel hat recht es reicht ein fehler.

Ein bios update vom mainboard schon gemacht denn manchmal hilft das auch die kompatibilität der komponenten zu verbessern.

Mfg


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Oktober 2014)

Kann mich da nur anschliessen.
Ein Fehler ist leider schon zuviel...


----------



## zetN (4. Oktober 2014)

So ist der neuste Stand der Dinge!

- Wollte die Spannung vom Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen war aber leider nicht möglich. Spannung war 1,482V und konnte minimal + 0.300V drauf geben, Rechner neu gestartet ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen. Nach 1 Stunde hatte ich 251 Fehler bei den Memtest

- Arbeitsspeicher wird nach Corsair geschickt, und neuer wird bestellt

Arbeitsspeicher NEU

8361820 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Oktober 2014)

Okay, das ist ärglich.
Hoffe aber das du mit dem neuen glücklich wirst!


----------



## padme (5. Oktober 2014)

zetN schrieb:


> So ist der neuste Stand der Dinge!
> 
> - Wollte die Spannung vom Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen war aber leider nicht möglich. Spannung war 1,482V und konnte minimal + 0.300V drauf geben, Rechner neu gestartet und Memtest86+ laufen lassen. Mehr als 251 Fehler in 1 Stunde ^^



Hallo
1,482V + 0,3V = 1,782V  ist das nicht ein bissal viel?


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe mal, dass er 0,03 V gemeint hat 

Hast du denn auch schon die RAM einzeln getestet (@Defaulteinstellung)?


----------



## zetN (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe es wohl etwas dumm formuliert, ich habe die Spannung nicht verändert da ich minimal nur + 0.300 drauf geben konnte. Die Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auch nicht einzeln getestet, weil eh 1 zu 100% defekt ist. Und wenn ich sie zu Corsair schicke muss ich ja eh das komplette Set hin schicken ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Oktober 2014)

OK.

Eine Einzelprüfung der RAM wäre dennoch sinvoll, um 100%ige Sicherheit zu haben.
Aufgrund der Arbeitsweise von Memtest können Fehler auch durch das Mainboard, oder die CPU (Memory Controller) hervorgerufen werden. Nur wenn bei der Einzelprüfung ein RAM Fehler bringt und der andere nicht, hast du Gewissheit, dass es am RAM liegt.


----------



## zetN (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo simpel1970,

Das stimmt simpel aber mir ist aufgefallen das mein System immer einen Fehler oder Bluescreen bekommt hat, wenn ich Spiele Laden wollte bzw. Beenden wollte :{
Neuer Arbeitsspeicher ist heute angekommen und ist schon verbaut, lasse gerade zur Sicherheit nochmal Memtest laufen aber keine Fehler oder Errors bis jetzt.
Lass Memtest noch 1 Stunde laufen, und hoffe das keine Fehler kommen.

- Arbeitsspeicher läuft aktuell mit 8-8-8-24 1,5Voltage 1600MHz

Danke für eure Antworten, schnell und hilfreich


----------



## zetN (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo simpel1970,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit das wir uns mal Treffen können im Teamspeak - Skype?

Ich habe mein alten Arbeitsspeicher mal mit zu meinem Kollegen genommen, bei ihn hatten wir nach 2 Stunden Memtest keinen Fehler gefunden. Und im Spiel läuft es bei ihm auch noch bis jetzt. Muss ich das verstehen?

Würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal Zusammensetzen könnten


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass sein System besser mit dem Ram klar kommt, ist keine Seltenheit. Hatte ich selbst mal mit Kingsten Ram.
Wenn sie bei ihm laufen, dann verkauf sie ihm


----------



## zetN (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir liefen sie auch auch Monate lang ohne Probleme, das ist echt merkwürdig


----------



## zetN (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute mal 3x Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen, es ist nicht abgeschmiert oder sonstiges
Das Programm läuft ja nur über DirectX 11

Grafikkarte läuft auch ohne Probleme, habe ich mit Gpu-Z überprüft
Neuste Grafikkarten Version ist auch installiert

Dann wollte ich noch ein paar andere Sachen testen, dann habe ich die Meldung bekommen "Windows Explorer funktioniert nicht mehr"

Jetzt habe ich nochmal Memtest laufen, neuer Arbeitsspeicher ist drin. Wird auch alles richtig erkannt und läuft auch gut.. wo dran kann es dann bitte liegen?

Liegt es vielleicht an Windows selber?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2014)

Poste bitte mal ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Sowie ein Screenshot von GPU-Z.

Bluescreens sind bislang keine mehr aufgetreten?


----------



## zetN (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo simpel1970,

wo ich vorgestern den Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut habe, habe ich noch nicht gespielt gehabt. Ich hatte nur Memtest laufen lassen, 2x einmal nach dem einbauen - nach den Fehler "Windows Explorer Funktioniert nicht mehr"

1. Memtest knapp 1,4 Stunden keine Errors
2. Memtest knapp 3,5 Stunden keine Errors

Heute habe ich mal gespielt und konnte ohne Fehler bzw. Bluescreen spielen. Das waren zwischen 3-4 Stunden.. ich bin mal guter dinger und hoffe das es geht, wenn nicht werde ich die Sachen nachreichen

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Oktober 2014)

Explorerprobs können mehrer Ursachen haben. Notfalls mal Windows neu aufsetzen, vielleicht hat ja auch softwareseitig was zerrissen...


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Oktober 2014)

Scheinbar läufts bisher fehlerfrei?


----------



## zetN (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo simpel1970,

bis jetzt läuft es alles einwandfrei zum Glück, es hat wohl doch am Arbeitsspeicher gelegen. Konnte auch heute mehrere Stunden spielen ohne ein Problem ^^

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen, die mir bei dem Problem geholfen haben.

Wenn nochmal etwas ist werde ich euch sofort Bescheid geben <3


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Oktober 2014)

Gern geschehen 



zetN schrieb:


> Wenn nochmal etwas ist werde ich euch sofort Bescheid geben <3



Mach das.


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Oktober 2014)

Kein Thema!


----------

